# Lowrance Class?



## 75wall (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone know if there are going to be any of those Lowrance classes coming around to the NE Ohio area soon?


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's where they are doing them http://www.lowrancegpsschool.com/locations.htm


----------



## reelknotnewbie (Mar 12, 2010)

fishize said:


> Here's where they are doing them http://www.lowrancegpsschool.com/locations.htm


Nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought the DVD's from High Tech fishing Doc Samson is one of the top FLW and Lowrance guy's out there. Check it out. http://www.hightechfishing.com/


----------

